#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  How to back up and restore your data in Evernote for Windows?

## Moana

*Hi Guys!*


I wrote a blog post on ever note and mistakenly pressed control + X instead of control + C and everything disappeared just like that! Really worried about it, I guess that there should be two copies of it but I couldn't find the other one.

*Guys, do you have any ideas on how to recover back the deleted content from Ever note if so let us know?*

----------

